# USC SCA FEB 1st Submission Applicants



## jeanius (Apr 4, 2019)

Is there a thread for this already? Wonder if folks who applied for Fall 2019 on Feb.1st have heard anything?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2019)

jeanius said:


> Is there a thread for this already? Wonder if folks who applied for Fall 2019 on Feb.1st have heard anything?


No thread yet for undergrad. Be sure to add your application to the tracker.





__





						Fall 2019 (BA/BS)
					

BA/BS Applications for the Fall 2019 application period.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## chrisc8991 (Apr 4, 2019)

jeanius said:


> Is there a thread for this already? Wonder if folks who applied for Fall 2019 on Feb.1st have heard anything?




I had a facetime interview about a week ago. Still waiting to hear back.


----------



## jeanius (Apr 4, 2019)

Cool, I had an interview as well and it went well...never applied to college before so this is a first to wait for something like this. Exciting and nervewracking at the same time.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2019)

jeanius said:


> Is there a thread for this already?


Didn't know to were a transfer though... There are a couple more USC threads in that regard.





__





						Question about applying as freshman to undergrad
					

Hello. Been lurking for a decade, but finally made an account to make my first post.  I am hoping to apply to production program (BFA) in 2020 as a freshman (from what I know, BFA is for freshman only).  The problem is... I was enrolled in a university last decade. I completed first semester...



					www.filmschool.org
				








__





						USC External Transfer for Dual Enrollment High Schooler - Needs Advice
					

Hello! I'm Maia, 16 years old Sophomore in High School. I was recently given the opportunity to participate in a Dual Enrollment program, which essentially means I can attend college for free instead of Junior and Senior year, and graduate high school with an associates degree in the arts. My...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

